# Is a 9a Worth $2500 ?



## burtonbr (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm seriously thinking of buying a lathe and have been looking at all of the new ones and used ones within 200 miles trying to make up my mind. 
I've seen a few South Bend 9a with QCGB for around $2500 but I'm thinking that may be a bit high for a 60 yr old lathe that size. assuming good usable condition not needing rebuild with chucks and few acc. I know condition makes all the difference in the world but are they really worth that ?
Curious to hear a few experienced opinions

thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 3, 2014)

only if you think it's worth 2.5k.

if the lathe is pristine and fully tooled 2.5k might not be too bad, but missing/broken parts, high wear , etc obviously not.

most sellers think their machine is worth more than it is anyway


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quick answer- TOTALLY depends on condition and included tooling.  If it was mint, and loaded, it might be worth it.



Bernie


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 3, 2014)

to be honest, you can get a well equipped new lathe for that or less, delivered and may even have change left over to get all the tooling you need and/ or a DRO. For an old 9a with decent amount of tooling I wouldn't consider more than $1500, even if I was in a machinery desert.

PM 10x27
http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM1027.html

PM10x30
http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM1030.html - that would even leave you enough money for a QCTP and a 2 axis DRO from DROPROs

Grizzly lathes - $2500 would only cover a 10x22, but would leave plenty over for shipping and tooling
https://www.grizzly.com/products/category/460000

Nothing much from Enco between a 9x20 and much larger lathes, but here's a 9x20
http://www.use-enco.com/1/1/4574-bench-engine-heavy-production-toolroom-lathes-308-0338.html

Don't get me wrong, I much prefer how the old lathes look and have a real soft spot for old machinery. If I wanted a project or only had $1000 max, I'd go for an old lathe (any lathe would be better than what I have now, even a 7x12!). But if I had the funds and wanted to use the lathe rather than work on it, I'd get a new one, most likely from PM.


----------



## burtonbr (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 
I kinda think $2500 is top dollar for for a 9a in good shape. 
This looks to be in pretty good shape with 3 chucks, a collet closer, but doesn't look complete & no bench. From what I can see in the picture it was a 16 speed but looks like the drive pulley has been changed to a 3 step and should be a 4 step. 
If no one grabs it up today I might go and confirm its condition tomorrow. 
I had myself talked into a PM1127 but since there out of stock & I would like to have some old iron I thought I would look around a bit.


----------



## burtonbr (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's a pic of this one posted local to me today.


----------



## righto88 (Apr 3, 2014)

Not at that price as pictured.


----------



## LJP (Apr 3, 2014)

I bought a 9A on the original steel cabinet, it had 2- 3 jaw chucks and a faceplate. I thought it was in very good overall condition. I paid $750 and sold it for $1000, six months later. I thought I did well getting $1000 for it.
I paid $2300 for a 13" SB, restored, with 2 jaw, 3 jaw and large faceplate. Delivered.
Hope this helps. Larry


----------



## n3480h (Apr 3, 2014)

Saw one on CL for $5000. "Grandpa's lathe", so the guy added $ for the emotional factor.  Been on CL for months.

Tom


----------



## righto88 (Apr 3, 2014)

And I passed up a South Bend WITH taper attachment  for 375 dollars in Tennessee, (Greeneville) with 3 chucks, in Feb, my bad but the deals are at there if you wait and are in no hurry. It was a 12X36 and had the stand! and other tooling.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 3, 2014)

no......


----------



## LJP (Apr 3, 2014)

righto88 said:


> And I passed up a South Bend WITH taper attachment for 375 dollars in Tennessee, (Greeneville) with 3 chucks, in Feb, my bad but the deals are at there if you wait and are in no hurry. It was a 12X36 and had the stand! and other tooling.



Well, in my experience $375 is a bit unheard of. You should have bought him a case of beer too!
(I did get a taper attachment with the SB13)


----------



## Vince_O (Apr 3, 2014)

I paid 450 for mine with taper atachment and missing some stuff. You can see pis of it in this section.


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 4, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> to be honest, you can get a well equipped new lathe for that or less, delivered and may even have change left over to get all the tooling you need and/ or a DRO. For an old 9a with decent amount of tooling I wouldn't consider more than $1500, even if I was in a machinery desert.
> 
> PM 10x27
> http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM1027.html
> ...



those PM lathes all look like they have a modern QCGB, but I think it's a hybrid requiring change gears. That was a turnoff for me when I looked at the 11x27

anyone know for sure?


----------



## lens42 (Apr 4, 2014)

With a $2k budget, you should be able to find a nice primo used machine. With a bit a of patience, it'll be $1500 or less. As others have said, every seller thinks their machine is worth top dollar, but most are dreaming. The truth is that the used manual machine market is not great (for sellers). I'd keep looking unless the 9A price comes WAY down. Also, an older used bit of American or Euro iron will be way more satisfying to own than a new import. The only reasons I can see for buying import is if you HAVE to have it now, or if you live on a desert island with zero used machines around.


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 4, 2014)

Location is everything. Here in DFW that lathe would probably bring $2000. I sold a very nice 9A last Fall for $1850, probably coulda got more. I don't know the market in that part of SC, but seems to me you are withing driving distance from some areas with a lot more choices.
   You guys in the Iron Belt have it good. Machines just aren't that plentiful and cheap in most of the country.


----------



## shorton (Apr 4, 2014)

Paid $2700 for mine in extremely good condition, undermount, original cabinet, about every accessory you can get for one, except taper attachment.


----------



## Vince_O (Apr 4, 2014)

AR1911

What really sucks is that I missed a couple, 3 13 and 16 for under 1000. On had a phase converter on it too.


----------



## comstock-friend (Apr 4, 2014)

Southern Calif (lots of machines). Mine was $ 1,500 some time ago, from a 'friend'; about fifty 1-A collets, all 64ths, square, hex, 3 jaw, 4 jaw, face plate, drive plate, dogs, various tool holders (lantern and 4 position, nothing 'new' style). Only problem: I found out was the guy was doing wood work, too fast, too long, no oil, and there is some scoring on the iron bearing surfaces (was able to dress the spindle clean).hew:

Anyway, $ 2,500 seems steep, especially in LA.

John


----------



## burtonbr (Apr 5, 2014)

I noticed no one else has snatched it up quickly at that price either, I thought that he is asking too much. 
In searching for a lathe I found this Logan that desperately needs rescuing, hopefully I can go next week and load it up. Not sure of the condition yet but for $250 it deserves a chance to be brought back in to service.


----------



## Vince_O (Apr 5, 2014)

Not if I cross the state line and get it first! :lmao:


----------



## atwatterkent (Apr 6, 2014)

Got $2000 for mine with no argument. 1946 9A fully tooled except no taper attachment or milling attachment.


----------



## Duey C (Apr 8, 2014)

Uff da! For $250?
Go Logan. I certainly would and then I'd have more "Well, I didn't get another South bend." stories... It may deserve the rescue.
Be sure to get all the goodies on the Tecumseh shelving.... 
Say, if you get it and don't like it, can my wife pick it up on her way thru N.C.? ;-)
I'm kidding. There won't be enough room in the "Raeford Bus" as they travel back north.
Where the heck is that tailstock?
Du


----------



## martik777 (Apr 9, 2014)

Got my 9A for $400, was not running, needed backgear repair, a new worm gear and an end gear cover. Total cost to refurb was $18 for the worm, rest was shop made.  

Phil Perry posted a couple beautifully restored 9A's in here for $5000 and $7000, expensive yes, but probably restored to factory specs. 

Personally I'd rather get one that needed some work, that's 1/2 the fun!


----------



## samthedog (Apr 9, 2014)

2500 will get you a lot more lathe than a 9A. There is nothing wrong with a 9A but you could get a premium machine for that price if you are willing to travel a bit.

Be patient and try to get a machine with all the tooling thrown in. It will save a great deal of time and effort later.

Paul.


----------

